# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  برنامه ای برای تبدیل صوت به تکس

## parsakz

با سلام 
من دنبال برنامه ای هستم که بتواند صوت فارسی را به تکس فارسی تبدیل کند . لطفا اگر کسی از چنین برنامه ای اطلاع دارد مرا راهنمایی کند. 
با تشکر پارسا

----------


## SYSMAN

گشتم نبود نگرد. نگرد نیست. (شایدم بود ما هنوز ندیدیم)
یک نمونه از همچین برنامه ای رو دیدم که البته به مفت هم نمی ارزید.
یکی از مشکلاتی که زبان فارسی داره نوع نگارش کلمات هست. به عنوان مثال می تونید این کلمه رو بخونید: "کره" ؟؟ خیلی از کلمات هستند که شکل املائی یکسانی دارند ولی تلفظ متفاوتی. این مسئله توی یک جمله بیشتر نمود پیدا می کنه.

----------


## robochoo

سلام یه سری کامپوننت ActiveX  هست که این کاروو می کنه
رو بعضی از ویندوز ها هست. اگه serch زدی به اسمه text to speech  بزن
اگه می خوای برنامه بنویسی تنها زبانی که می تونه کمکت کنه MATH LAB . چون می تونه ماتریس های خیلی بزرگ رو حل کنه
قلب این نرم افزار ها الگوریتمی به اسمه ضرایب LPC.
تو help برنامه mathab می تونی پیداش کنی

----------


## orion188

سلام
1- منظور دوستمون برنامه maTlab بود.
2- آقای parsakz خواستار Speach to Text هستن. و این نکاتی که گفته شد مربوط به Text to Speach بود.
3- چنین برنامه ای رو برای استفاده عموم و به صورت free یا حتی با قیمتهای معمول نمیتونید پیدا کنید. این برنامه ها هم اکنون در مراکز تحقیقاتی در حال بررسی هستند

----------


## parsakz

با تشکر از توجه شما. /
من دنبال برنامه free نیستم. اگر اسم مرکز تحقیقاتی را میدانید که بتوانم با آنها مکاتبه کنم خواهش میکنم برایم ارسال کنید. 
با تشکر - پارسا

----------


## soleman

سلام
جوینده یابنده بود.
من دقیقا یادم نیست ولی می دونم که تو پاییز پارسال توی اخبار دیدم که دو تا نو جوانی ایرانی نسخه کاملی را از این برنامه نوشته بودن که به راحتی می تونست حرف کلمات گفتاری را به زبان فارسی بنویسه همین قدر که نسخه ایرانیشم هست بگرد پیدا میکنی

----------


## robochoo

سلام
می بخشید که اسم برنامه رو اشتباه زده بودم.
اما ضرایب lpc  برای هر دو طرفه. صدا به نوشتار و نوشتار به صوت. و در ضمن این کامپوننت موجود هست ولی 20% خطا داره.
من برنامه شبیه به این نوشتم. تو matlab می تونی پیدا کنی.

----------


## orion188

اگر مایلید با من مکاتبه کنید:
n.sedaghat@gmail.com

----------

